# Remote Camp Job Info Required



## delineator (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi 
I have been offered a position Black Diamond Group and wanted to ask if anyone on the site is currently or has in the past worked for this company. I would really appreciate the opportunity to speak/email with someone with some experience of the company 
Many thanks if you can help


----------

